
Show HN: Recruitment that requires nothing but resume - Aeolun
http://painlessrecruit.com/
======
gatlinnewhouse
How private is this?

~~~
Aeolun
Thanks for the question.

I need to process the information, but any sharing from recruiter to company
will happen after approval (e.g. positive response) from the applicant.

Not in the least because it's relatively useless to introduce someone who
isn't interested.

